# نمادج في حياتنا مصنعة cnc



## yassine-maroc (22 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يظهر هدا الكتاب مجموعة من النمادج المصنعة بواسطة cnc
أتككم مع البقية........
[BIMG]http://www.hightechmachinists.com/images/work_samples/img1.jpg[/BIMG]


----------



## engmgrm (22 يونيو 2006)

thank youvery much for your work


----------



## mohaon (3 يناير 2007)

الشكر موصول اخي الكريم


----------



## عبدالظاهر (3 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانت بخير اخى ياسين


----------

